# clothing



## omelay (Feb 16, 2008)

i'm sure that this topic has been covered before but..

i am in the process of getting bee protection clothing. i was just wondering if anyone has an opinion?

i don't want to have to buy this again for as long a period as possible.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

If you are only running a couple of hives I would just use a veil or a bee suit from dadant or one of the other bee supply houses. They are fairly cheap and work. If you are running several hives and are going to be suited up for awhile I would spring for a golden bee suit. or one of the higher end suits that breath a little better. The dadant will cook you in the summer. I usually just opt for a veil jeans and tee shirt when I work bees.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Like riverrat....veil, t-shirt and jeans. Actually, I have a lightweight jacket that incorporates the veil and I like that because it has pockets. I bought a full suit last year for some reason but have never used it. Guests like it though!


----------



## omelay (Feb 16, 2008)

which veil would you recommend?


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Boy has this topic ever been covered, no matter it’s new to you, some people work fully suited some work with none thing at all, the question for you is do you mind getting stung? I personally don’t mind an occasional sting to the hand but deplore a sting to the face. I normally don’t wear a full suit only a pollinator suit without gloves. But if I take a few stings to the hands other than the poor bees that sting me because I accidently crush them I will put the gloves on. I will wear a full suit if the bees are in a mugging mood because some skunk had been molesting them or the weather is unsettled, or when I pull honey. They don’t cotton to being robbed.
If you decide to get a suit buy where you can get the best deal you will find most bee supply companies are in the same ball park. I have found the lower priced suites to be comparable in quality to the higher priced suites , and I don’t feel as bad when I burn a hole in them with the smoker. 
If you are new to beekeeping I would start out with a full suit until you get used to working your bees, and don’t forget to get a suit for the kids, my eight year old niece is my bee buddy and I have a lot of fun with her in the yard. There is nothing like looking at honeybees threw a child’s eyes and it’s important that we educate the next generation. Most of the time I’m teaching her but sometimes she teaches me something new.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Regarding the veil, it doesn't matter much to me. I have some that need helmets, some that don't...square, round, etc. So long as it's comfortable and keeps the bees out, I like it. Your tastes may differ so get one that you think you'll like and find out.

Brent Bean has a good point about being stung. I had a terrible reaction once when I got stung right under my eye. After that, I started wearing gloves but now I don't worry about it much. If I start working without them, I usually finish that way unless the girls gang up on me. Again, your tolerance may be different. 

Since you need to take it slow as you learn to work the bees, I would recommend that you make decisions based on more protection rather than less. Obviously, budget considerations are important as well!


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*budget considerations*

when i was young and poor(er) i went to GOODWILL and SALVATION ARMY type thrift shops and bought white shirts and pants. just get way too large and they give pretty good protection and will be fairly cool. not armor plated and air conditioned but entirely workable


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*P.S.*

rubber bands on legs and sleeves to start is advisable!


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

>>>I had a terrible reaction once when I got stung right under my eye. After that, I started wearing gloves.<<<
ummmm, that helped, did it? You must have longer gloves than I do.

As others have stated, much depends on your level of tolerance. I like the classic "layering" approach. 
*Level 1 is no protection at all. For mating nucs or a careful peek under a lid on a nice day.
*Level 2 just the veil to my jacket on, the bottom of the veil is open. Fine for routine mating nuc manipulation. Not worried about stings, but don't want one on the face.
*Level 3 is the entire jacket with veil and gloves. 
*Level 4 Entire jacket, gloves plus scrubs over jeans for an overall beesuit.
*Level 5 - Level 4 plus DUCT TAPE!!
Sheri


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> >>>I had a terrible reaction once when I got stung right under my eye. After that, I started wearing gloves.<<<
> ummmm, that helped, did it? You must have longer gloves than I do.


Ha ha ha....I never read it that way! Although.......since I've started wearing gloves, I've never been stung under the eye again, no matter what length the gloves were! 

On a serious note, I've found that the choice of protective gear is more difficult than all of the tons of other gear that a beekeeper collects. Size, style, comfort, durability, cost, effectiveness....it goes on and on. Even when I went with gloves (I'm chuckling again now!), I ended up with three sets before I found out that the first set I bought was the best for me. Keep in mind, as Sheri points out, that clothing is suited to various conditions. When I took honey last fall, the bees were incredibly gentle...I was so surprised. Other times I've gone out to just say hi and found myself VERY unwelcome at the hives. It all depends!

Thanks for the laughs (although I cracked a rib last week and it hurts!!!!).


----------



## omelay (Feb 16, 2008)

ok i got an inspector jacket from dadant
and 2 bugbaffelers from fenridge for guests or quick peeks


----------



## danameric (Mar 11, 2007)

I got a full suit with zip in veil and also a pullover cheep suit. I use the pullover the most, but sometimes the full comes in handy when they get tipped over. It's also nice to have 2 suits so friends can come out and help/watch.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The item I wear the most is a jacket with a zip on veil (English hood style with no hat). Mine is from www.beeworks.com What I wear if it's really hot is a Golden Bee Products suit. If I could get a Jacket like the Golden Bee Products suit, I'd probably wear that a LOT.


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

*I have worn them all.*

#1 best bee suit is the Brushy Mountain bee Suit. It starts with a heavy cotton hat. ( Very comfortable) Sewn to the hat is an indestructible, space age screen (black no glare) then mesh and heavy duty zipper ( one zip from each side starting from back). Great to unzip and throw cap over back. The cap and vail is not uncomfortable to lean back against while you are driving yard to yard. The suit comes as full cover all or inspector type jacket. Suites are heavy cotton with double elastic all around. The cover all has zipper on bottom of pant leg. The veil and hat stays in place when looking up or down. It also has full circulation of air. (inspector hats from Man lk or england just don,t breath.) This suit is expensive ( made in USA) bet I am worth it. I have worn out a 100 Dadant fold and round veils and poor fitting pith helmets. I wore out 2 Golden bee suites. Their rough fabric chafes my ears raw. My last years, I worked in an african area. The Brushy Mt suit is the absolute best.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

jjgbee said:


> #1 best bee suit is the Brushy Mountain bee Suit. It starts with a heavy cotton hat. ( Very comfortable) Sewn to the hat is an indestructible, space age screen (black no glare) then mesh and heavy duty zipper ( one zip from each side starting from back). Great to unzip and throw cap over back. The cap and vail is not uncomfortable to lean back against while you are driving yard to yard. The suit comes as full cover all or inspector type jacket. Suites are heavy cotton with double elastic all around. The cover all has zipper on bottom of pant leg. The veil and hat stays in place when looking up or down. It also has full circulation of air. (inspector hats from Man lc or england just don,t breath.) This suit is expensive ( made in USA) bet I am worth it. I have worn out a 100 Dadant fold and round veils and poor fitting pith helmets. I wore out 2 Golden bee suites. Their rough fabric chafes my ears raw. My last years, I worked in an african area. The Brushy Mt suit is the absolute best.


 YES INdeed that is also available from dadant but you have to order it from HAMILTON office only -dadant calls it the beemaster -made in USA -RDY-B


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I typically only wear an alexander veil from Dadant and light clothes...whether they be shorts, t-shirt and a sneaks, or long pants, long shirt....no gloves usually, but there is always a pair with my equipment, just in case.


----------



## w7spk (Feb 20, 2008)

I use the zippered round vale and deluxe bee suit from Betterbee. But when I first started I used a cheap square folding vale and a disposable tyvek painters suit from Home Depot. I still keep extra Tyvek suits around (several sizes since they are really cheap, like $7) for when guests want to visit the apiary with me. Also works great for childrens suits since they grow out of them so fast. And when they get dirty or torn, toss it!

Sean Kelly


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Sean, how does the Tyvek hold up to stings? I was thinking of getting a couple of those painter suits for guests as well.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Light nylon jacket w/zippered veil (Dadent) and gloves. Working 4 hives and 2 nucs for nearly 5 years, haven't been stung yet. Knowing when and under what conditions to work the hives helps.


----------



## w7spk (Feb 20, 2008)

Ravenseye said:


> Sean, how does the Tyvek hold up to stings? I was thinking of getting a couple of those painter suits for guests as well.


Havent ever been stung while wearing one. They're definatly not "sting proof", but the bees have a hard time holding onto the material which makes stinging nearly impossible. Plus its white so doesnt alarm the bees. I just have my guests wear a long sleeve shirt and jeans under the Tyvek suit and it works just fine. My only complaint about disposable painters suits are that they get FREAKIN HOT (which is why I gave in and bought a good cotton suit from Betterbee).
Don't go for the cheap knock off's of the Tyvek suits. They are a cheap paper material and you'll definatly get stung. Plus the actual Dupont Tyvek suits have elastic on the cuffs of the sleeves and legs. And for only a couple bucks it's a steal!!!

Sean Kelly


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*"Mannlake" Economy Hooded Suit & Jacket*

I don't know how the fabric weight compares to more expensive jackets or suits but the Economy Jacket I bought Mannlake seems to be a good value for my hobbyist dollar.

I may add a patch of Velcro at the neck (or not).


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

w7spk said:


> I still keep extra Tyvek suits around (several sizes since they are really cheap, like $7) for when guests want to visit the apiary with me.
> Sean Kelly


Just the thought of wearing a tyvek suit almost makes me pass out! 
My first forray out into a bee yard was in the middle of August. Since I wasn't sure how much I would be doing with the bees, I couldn't see investing in a "bee suit", so I bought a tyvek suit. I had to walk off several times to disrobe to keep myself from passing out (I probably sweated out 2 gallons of water!)! I have to admit that no bees got through to sting me.


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

BeeCurious said:


> I don't know how the fabric weight compares to more expensive jackets or suits but the Economy Jacket I bought Mannlake seems to be a good value for my hobbyist dollar.
> 
> I may add a patch of Velcro at the neck (or not).


I concur, although I have not worn my jacket or full suit to a bee yard, I found the quality to be very good, particularly for the cost.

Matt


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Ravenseye said:


> Sean, how does the Tyvek hold up to stings? I was thinking of getting a couple of those painter suits for guests as well.


I've been stung once through Tyvek, but it was on my knee where the material was drawn up tight against my skin at the time. I was also wearing shorts... jeans would have helped. I find the Tyvek a bit warm, and the legs are too short for me, but for a cheap option to wad up in the car and carry around or guest suit, the price is right.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*economy*



BeeCurious said:


> I don't know how the fabric weight compares to more expensive jackets or suits but the Economy Jacket I bought Mannlake seems to be a good value for my hobbyist dollar.
> 
> I may add a patch of Velcro at the neck (or not).


idon't know what you call economic but $3 for a pair of white pants and $1.50 for a white cotton shirt at a thrift store plus a veil is hard to beat


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

mike haney said:


> idon't know what you call economic but $3 for a pair of white pants and $1.50 for a white cotton shirt at a thrift store plus a veil is hard to beat


LOL...good point! But you still need a veil.


----------



## Benton2569 (Feb 26, 2007)

Get yourself a veil and some gloves. Dont waste money on a suit - unless you really need it. Most newbies (myself included) buy the full suit then realize that it is a pain in the neck to put on so then it becomes an old long sleeve shirt and pants - easier, faster and cheaper. They sell velcro bands to put around the ankles but someone also mentioned using rubber bands.

I have only been at this for 3 years - my bee suit has been on the shelf for about 2.5 of those years.


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

So you see omelay, your answer is clear! You either wear nothing at all or suit up completely. I’m sure with a little extermination you will find what’s best for you.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

The better you are at reading the bees, the less protection you will need.


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Troutsqueezer said:


> The better you are at reading the bees, the less protection you will need.


But once in a while.... you may need a full suit. Especially if they are B-Weaver Buckfast bees....GRRRRRRRRRRR!

JoeMcc


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Troutsqueezer is about 99% correct but that leaves 1% of the bees that will do the unexpected. And of that percentage it takes one well placed stinger to swell you eye shut for a few days. And know one believes that you got stung or walked into a door etc. So always protect you face weather it be a veil or what ever means you come up with.


----------

